# Installing Zipper for a novice!



## edkut (Mar 14, 2009)

I just setup my HR10-250 with 2 250gb drives using ptvnet 6.4 with instantcake 6.4 It went off without a hitch. Now I am trying to install zipper. I am able to see the Tivo using Filezilla. I moved the file tweak.sh into the Tivo and cab see that as well. When I try to run tweak.sh I get file not found. Does anyone know of a thread or site that has instructions for a idiot like me?


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

edkut said:


> I just setup my HR10-250 with 2 250gb drives using ptvnet 6.4 with instantcake 6.4 It went off without a hitch. Now I am trying to install zipper. I am able to see the Tivo using Filezilla. I moved the file tweak.sh into the Tivo and cab see that as well. When I try to run tweak.sh I get file not found. Does anyone know of a thread or site that has instructions for a idiot like me?


We actually put tweak.sh in the /ptvupgrade/bin directory for you, so if you've not found exactly where you've put your version of tweak.sh, just telnet into your unit and type:


```
/ptvupgrade/bin/tweak.sh
```
And the installation should proceed the same as if you'd installed it yourself. Just be careful because once you've run tweak.sh, it will change some of the PTVnet settings and if you don't answer the questions correctly, you might end up having to reinstall from scratch again.

Lou


----------



## edkut (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks Lou that did the trick. All the zipper features are now working great!


----------

